
Show HN: Disco – Instant audio preview for your vinyl record finds - mrdobelina
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/disco-fm/id1412383956?mt=8
======
mrdobelina
Hello everyone, I'm very happy to share with HN community the latest project
I've been working.

As a vinyl collector and DJ, I often found myself at flea markets looking for
records and searching on YouTube the tracks of my finds to see if the record
worth it. It's very time consuming and annoying. So, we built Disco.

It's a simple tool to use when you have thousands of records in front of you,
and no turntables to preview them.

Open the app, scan the barcode or type the release name to get the full
tracklist with the audio preview. Magic!

Here's a preview to see how it works

[https://youtu.be/kMG5cim3vis](https://youtu.be/kMG5cim3vis)

Download: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/disco-
fm/id1412383956?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/disco-
fm/id1412383956?mt=8)

And some iTunes code to save you $1

NPXHKEKWPN7T 9YXJX79T69AL WE4HH3AFYMEY

Any feedback and ideas from vinyl record lovers of HN are greatly appreciated!
We're planning new features, but we'd love to know what people expect from a
tool like Disco.

Thanks, Filippo

*fun fact: I launched years ago the first mobile social network for vinyl record lovers, it was called Needle Vinyl (RIP).

